# 1282 Takes a Dump



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

In my previous post about buying a 1282 I now wished I would never have seen it. Well the 1282 I bought a little over 2 weeks ago apparently cracked the head. I haven't torn it apart but it started to run poorly. I was trying to finish a small patch when it sounded like spark plug came out. The guy I bought it from said it run great, and it did when it ran. Seems after about an 1/2 of mild mowing it would start running poorly. Previous owner did say that when running the tiller it would get to running warm but handled the mower great. 

Sad part was I just got the rear tires to quit leaking. I put a new tire on and thought my problem was cured, ended up putting a tube in the other tire. Was the first time I could mow without having to stop to air up the tire. 

So is there a market for the old Cub Cadets. It has a 44C deck, rotor tiller, and sheet metal is in great shape. Would one be better off trying to find a new or used 12 kohler and fix this one? Thought a IH Cub would fit in better my IH and Case tractors. Hate to resort to a Deere!.
caseman-d


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Man! That is some really crappy news! Sorry to hear about your problems. Have you looked around to see if you could find a used engine out of a scrapped machine? That will probably be a tough item to find. Are you sure it is the head that is actually cracked or do you think it blew the head gasket? The head may be warped which could be milled and repaired and a new head gasket would have you cookin' with grease again best case! Sorry I can't be of more help Tom. Let's think positive and wait until you get the head off and take a look.


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

Sorry to here about your problems. 

I think it's worth tearing down, if it overheated it could have a blown head gasket. It will take some time to fix but it's not terminal.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I agree with the other guys that this one maybe worth fixing. Those are tough little tractors and will earn there keep for a long time. Let us know what it looks like when you open her up. There were lots of those 12 horse Kohlers made so the odds are good you can find a decent block or other parts. Definitly a kick in the a$$ because this is busy season for gardening and mowing. Hope it works out and keep us informed on your progess.


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

Caseman d...Did you decide anything about the little tractor, yet?

Like posted--those engines are basically very sound/very durable.....:headclap:


----------

